# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Как правильно относиться к негативной истории ИСККОН / сознания Кришны? критике

## Ivan (гость)

Харе Кришна, у меня такой непростой вопрос: как относиться к истории ИСККОН и Харе Кришна (сознания Кришны вообще)? Меня особо интересует - *какая должна быть правильная точка зрения на все события в ИСККОН, которые со стороны портят репутацию ИСККОН или даже Кришны*. 

К чему вопрос? Очень просто. В каждой религии бывают случаи, что одни верующие враждуют с другими - особенно других религий, не говоря уже о вражде с атеистами. Я могу понять инквизицию, когда атеиста "сжигают" на костре за отрицание Бога и обвинение Его во всех грехах и попытке поставить атеизм вместо Бога. *Но* часто не просто понять, кто - атеист, а кто - верующий.
Простой пример: если мы живем в христианской стране, то большинство людей были крещенные в христианство во время рождения. Значит они уже христиане? Значит все, что они делают - это религия, так? Значит если они пьют, курят, едят мясо, пьют вино в церкви - это тоже христианство? Хотя нет, видимо есть градация. Есть святые в том же христианстве, а есть обычные "верующие грешники", "христиане-грешники". Они могут носить крестик на шее, иметь какую-то историю отношения с христианскими организациями - может быть они даже учились в христианских заведениях, или даже проповедовали христианство... Но потом разуверовались, стали атеистами, грешниками. В этом случае все понятно - человек просто перестал быть верующим, но его "христианское образование" и разговорю на тему Бога - стаивт его на уровень выше других людей. Просто потому что Бог - совершенный, потому даже если атеист говорит о Боге - это кому-то интересно. Особенно если этот атеист критикует верующих - в его словах большая сила. Если он критикует не просто так, а расскахывает факты - что как на самом деле было. 
Например (1). Моисей убил еврея. Но Моисей - основатель религии иудаизм. Атеист скажет: вот видите - ваш Моисей - убийца! А вы ему поклоняетесь... 
Пример (2). *Иисус Христос* как-то сказал - перед тем как Его пытались схватить и распять: Купите меч! 36 Тогда Он *сказал им: но теперь,... купи меч*;
Купили меч. Иисус сказал - достаточно! Потом за Иисусом пришли, и пытались Его схватить чтобы отправить на крест и распять... Тот у кого был меч - поднял его - в защиту Иисуса. Одному отсекли ухо (апостол Пётр, движимый горячей любовью и преданностью, во время взятия Христа под стражу отсёк правое ухо рабу первосвященника — Малху). Иисус же сказал: опусти меч. ибо тот кто его поднимет - от меча же и погибнет... Петр считается первым Папой Римским, был также распят как и Иисус (причем на кресте перевернутом вниз головой, по его желанию Петра).
Еще Пример (3). Зульфикар — название меча пророка Мухаммеда, который после смерти Мухаммеда перешёл к праведному халифу Али ибн Абу Талибу. Считалось, что волшебный Зульфикар защищает границы мусульманского мира от врагов. Согласно википедии, некий Кааб ибн Ашраф был убит по приказу Мохаммада - за то что тот критиковал Пророка ислама... "Мухаммад санкционировал убийство. Требование казни было вынесено по причине подстрекательства Каабом курайшитов, его призыва убивать мусульман и вести борьбу с Мухаммадом". Но видимо сам Мохаммад никого не убивал...
Наконец, история из Вед (4). Как мы знаем, Кришна убивал демонов (После того как Камсе сделали пророчество о том, что он погибнет от руки восьмого сына своей сестры Деваки, он заключил в тюрьму Деваки и её мужа Васудеву и оставил их в живых только при том условии, что они будут отдавать ему всех своих новорожденных младенцев. Камса убил первых 6 детей отца Кришны, 7 и 8 - Баларама и Кришны - не были убиты. Когда Кришна подрос, Он убил Камсу). Точно так же был убит Хираньякашипу Нарасимхой, Равана - Господом Рамачандрой, и другие аватары Вишну также убивали асуров, хотя не все аватары Вишну убивают кого-то (и это хорошо). Господь Чайтанья - также как и Будда (насколько мне известно Будда проповедовал ненасилие и отказался от царствования, положения кшатрия - и возвысился до уровня брахмана. Хотя разумеется Будда и есть Брахман, Высшая Личность Бога, то есть аватара Вишну) - никого не убивал, Его оружие было - это проповедь и молитва (Харе Кришна). Чайтанья превращал атеистов, буддистов, мусульман, майавади/имперсоналистов и т д - в Своих преданных...
Наконец, пример (5). Прабхупада. Я помню одну историю из фильма о Прабхупаде, когда ИСККОНу дадли землю в Индии, но потом хотели отобрать. Там уже были божества Кришны. Прабхупада лично приехал чтобы уговорить оставить храм на земле и не разрушать его, но те, кто выделили землю ИСККОН для храма потом хотели ее отобрать, и храм начали разрушать. Видимо Кришна этого не простил. После того как Прабхупада пообщался с собственником земли, последний умер буквально на следующий день изза оскорбления. Но это не значит что Прабхупада ... убил этого врага Кришны - нет, его "оружием" была проповедь Харе Кришна.
На своем примере могу сказать, что когда я общался с атеистом Дулуманом (он отлученный от церкви бывший кандидат богословия, потом стал атеистом, и вывел из церкви несколько тысяч священников, стал активистом атеизма, мне лично сказал "Бога нет, Баларамы нет, Чайтаньи и Нитьянанды тоже нет" на "лекции" - "Аллах убивал людей, потому религия - грех, атеизм - святое, мы не воинствующие атеисты, не хулиганствующие". На рекламе был нарисован ... Ленин и подписано - кандидат богословия Дулуман, атеист №1 в Украине... ), он тоже обвинял религию, пытаясь выставить меня за "психа" за то что я цитирую слова Кришны. Когда я ему сказал: "Вот вы говорите Аллах убивал людей, потому религия - грех... Но разве Ленин не хуже? он ведь приказывал расстреливать священников - чем больше тем лучше", я получил от "священника"-атеиста ответ - "_таких как ты надо расстрелять_"... Я смог только ответить - "Кришна тоже убивал демонов". Перед этим я ему показал Кришну из Бхагавад Гиты - говорю "вот Кришна, почему же вы говорите что Его нет?" он смеялся - "ха ха нарисовать можно что угодно! у него заело - Кришна-Кришна - К психиатру тебя надо!" сказал он соседям-атеистам рядом с ним)... Атеист Дулуман, "классик марксизма ленинизма" умер на мой день рождение (в этот день меня не было в городе) :-) Атеисты считают это совпадением т. к. не верят в Бога и соответственно что Бог может убить атеиста. 
Я понял, разумеется, что далеко не все так просто в религии, особенно если кто-то кого-то убивает. Я спросил у "начного атеиста", - что он думает о том что "одни кришнаиты убивали других кришнаитов в Новом Вриндаване" в 1980-х годах, но он только сказал что - "это внутрирелигиозные дела, мы в это не вмешиваемся". Но я не думаю что он был до конца прав, точно так же как и другой старый атеист как и Дулуман) - "мы вам, верующие не завидуем". Но мне в тот момент показалось что он не искренне это говорит (что он атеист как раз потому что завидует преданным, их деньгам и т д - пытаясь писать проопаганду, книги и т д чтобы люди покупали атеистическую литературу а не книги преданных Кришны - так отбирая от Кришны Его деньги: "Отобрать Лакшми от Нараяны - это как отобрать Ситу от Рамачандры"). 
После общения с тем же Дулуманом, о котором написали его друзья атеисты - "ты не покаялся, не пустил слезу", я понял, что если кто-то критикует Харе Кришна - он не понимает некоторых вещей: религия и политика (и деньги, и бизнес) связаны, и иногда бывает так, что ... как говорил Радханатх Свами: "Мы должны использовать вещи и людить людей, но иногда мы используем людей и любим вещи"... Я понимаю, что оружие может служить как стороне демонов, асуров, атеистов, так и преданных. 
Но я не могу понять почему и за что были убиты люди, получившие посвящение у Прабхупады - в Новом Вриндаване в 1980-х годах (почти 10 человек).  
Я могу понять политику коммунистической партии, которая преследовала преданных в СССР, объявляя их психами (и Ленина который мог сказать верующим в Бога - "таких как ты нужно расстрелять") и заключая их в тюрьмы или психбольницы. Но я не понимаю, почему одни преданные могут враждовать с другими: почему одни кришнаиты убили других в Новом Вриндаване? Конечно, все дело может быть в "отравлении Прабхупады" - но был ли Он отравлен? Действительно ли некий тантрик-Майавади ЧандраСвами (говорят он сейчас отбывает пожизненное заключение в индийской тюрьме за отравления политиков и др. известных людей) своим лекарством Макхарджхваджей отравил Прабхупаду, а близкий круг Прабхупады как и Прабхупада просто не знали что это был лже-доктор (или это... "лила"? кто-то в ИСККОН(?), говорят, даже смеется над отравлением Прабхупады... Почему?).
Как относиться к событиям описанным на сайте harekrsna.org? они, кажется пытаются сказать, что если кто-то испортил репутацию ИСККОН убийствами - то не нужно винить в этом Прабхупаду. Они говорят - "если кто-то убил преданного - то чем он отличается от непреданного"? Но проблема в том - кто есть настоящим преданным? Может ли быть такое, что даже после посвящения, после того как Прабхупада дал духовное имя и четки, кантхималу и т д - преданным Нового Вриндавана (которые убивали в нем других вайшнавов) - они не стали преданными и не были ими? может нужно к ним относиться так же как к людям, которые были крещены, но кого-то убили, переступив заповедь "не убий" и все равно попали в тюрьму. Ведь какая разница - крещен человек или нет - все равно он нарушил заповедь - "не убий" - значит он садится в тюрьму. Если кто-то убил кого-то из преданных в Новом Вриндаване - он сел в тюрьму - и неважно - было ли у него "крещение" (посвящение) от Прабхупады или нет - просто оно формально было, но он не стал преданным. Так же как и "священник-атеист" Дулуман - хотя мне сказал "да, я кандидат богословия, степеня же не отменяются" и потом сразу же на вопрос есть ли Бог - "нет, Бога нет..." и "Кришны - нет" ("и не предвидется")... и даже "таких как ты надо расстрелять"... То видимо такие же люди были и среди учеников Прабхупады. Плохих учеников. Ведь Прабхупада им даже другое оружие - не "астру", но шастру, Харе Кришна мантру - именно она побеждает даже физическое оружие... Но эти "посвященные ученики" Прабхупады этого не поняли... Кто-то из них... "отравил"(?) Прабхупаду (не знание того что это было не лекарство, а яд - не освобождает от ответственности? или они не виноваты поскольку "не ведали что творят"?)...

*После того как апостол Пётр, движимый горячей любовью и преданностью, во время взятия Христа под стражу отсёк правое ухо рабу первосвященника — Малху, Иисуса распяли...*

От Луки 23
1 И поднялось все множество их, и повели Его к Пилату, 	
2 и начали обвинять Его, говоря: мы нашли, что Он развращает народ наш и запрещает давать подать кесарю, называя Себя Христом Царем.
4 Пилат сказал первосвященникам и народу: я не нахожу никакой вины в этом человеке.
Первосвященники (ФАРИСЕИ, лже-"СВЯЩЕННИКИ"-АТЕИСТЫ) же и книжники стояли и усильно обвиняли Его.
15 Ирод: ничего не найдено в Нем достойного смерти; итак, наказав Его, отпущу. 	
18 Но весь народ стал кричать: смерть Ему! а отпусти нам Варавву.
20 Пилат снова возвысил голос, желая отпустить Иисуса. 	
21 Но они кричали: распни, распни Его!
22 Он в третий раз сказал им: какое же зло сделал Он? я ничего достойного смерти не нашел в Нем; итак, наказав Его, отпущу. 	
23 Но *они продолжали с великим криком требовать, чтобы Он был распят;* и *превозмог крик* их и *первосвященников*. 	
24 И Пилат решил быть по прошению их, и отпустил им посаженного за возмущение и убийство в темницу, которого они просили; а Иисуса предал в их волю.
27 И шло за Ним великое множество народа и женщин, которые плакали и рыдали о Нем. 	
28 Иисус же, обратившись к ним, сказал: дщери Иерусалимские! не плачьте обо Мне, но плачьте о себе и о детях ваших, 	
31 Ибо если с зеленеющим деревом это делают, то с сухим что будет?
32 Вели с Ним на смерть и двух злодеев. 	
33 И когда пришли на место, называемое Лобное, там распяли Его и злодеев, одного по правую, а другого по левую сторону. 	
34 *Иисус же говорил: Отче! прости им, ибо не знают, что делают*. И делили одежды Его, бросая жребий. 	
35 И стоял народ и смотрел. Насмехались же вместе с ними и начальники, говоря: других спасал; пусть спасет Себя Самого, если Он Христос, избранный Божий. 	
36 Также и воины ругались над Ним
37 и говоря: если Ты Царь Иудейский, спаси Себя Самого. 	
38 И была над Ним надпись, написанная словами греческими, римскими и еврейскими: Сей есть Царь Иудейский. 	
39 Один из повешенных злодеев злословил Его и говорил: если Ты Христос, спаси Себя и нас. 	
40 Другой же, напротив, унимал его и говорил: или ты не боишься Бога, когда и сам осужден на то же? 	
41 и мы осуждены справедливо, потому что достойное по делам нашим приняли, а Он ничего худого не сделал. 	
42 И сказал Иисусу: помяни меня, Господи, когда приидешь в Царствие Твое! 	
43 И сказал ему Иисус: истинно говорю тебе, ныне же будешь со Мною в раю.
44 Было же около шестого часа дня, и сделалась тьма по всей земле до часа девятого: 	
45 и померкло солнце, и завеса в храме раздралась по средине. 	
46 Иисус, возгласив громким голосом, сказал: Отче! в руки Твои предаю дух Мой. И, сие сказав, испустил дух. 	
47 Сотник же, видев происходившее, прославил Бога и сказал: истинно человек этот был праведник.  
48 И весь народ, сшедшийся на сие зрелище, видя происходившее, возвращался, бия себя в грудь. 	
49 Все же, знавшие Его, и женщины, следовавшие за Ним из Галилеи, стояли вдали и смотрели на это. 	
50 Тогда некто, именем Иосиф, член совета, человек добрый и правдивый, 	
51 не участвовавший в совете и в деле их; из Аримафеи, города Иудейского, ожидавший также Царствия Божия, 	
52 пришел к Пилату и просил тела Иисусова; 	
53 и, сняв его, обвил плащаницею и положил его в гробе, высеченном в скале , где еще никто не был положен.

*Иисус же говорил: Отче! прости им, ибо не знают, что делают.* 

Как относиться к убийствам в ИСККОН? Если отравили Прабхупаду - значит нужно простить им - "ибо не ведали что творят"?
Если "кришнаиты", "ученики"(?) Прабхупады убили кого-то из других учеников Прабхупады в Новом Вриндаване - тоже - "простить им, ибо не ведали что творили"?
Если Прабхупада был отравлен - то Он был незаслуженно "распят" как Иисус? (и разумеется был праведником). Отравлен как Сократ - незаслуженно?
Или же такое не прощается - и потому те кто мог быть виновен в отравлении - именно они и были убиты в Новом Вриндаване?
и мы должны тех убитых считать такими же "священниками-фарисеями", которые были за казнь Иисуса (а в нашем случае - за смерть Прабхупады)? 
*Я не понимаю... Как ко всему этому относиться...*
Если было официальное заявление ИСККОН, осуждаемое экстремизм, то экстремизм также и в отравлении Прабхупады, и в убийствах в Новом Вриндаване...(?) Или... Если это были просто "лже-преданные", то их убили критика покорности Богу "по велению Мохаммада", "Моисея", "отрубили им ухо" как и когда апостол Пётр, движимый горячей любовью и преданностью, во время взятия Христа под стражу отсёк правое ухо рабу первосвященника — Малху? 

Конечно, я согласен с Вольтером, который сказал - 
*"Откапывая ошибки, теряют время, которое употребили бы, быть может, на открытие истин."*

Как относиться к некому Сулочане, который был вооружен, назвал Киртанананду "асурой" (может он думал что Ахура-Мазда - это Кришна? Ахура Мазда - Бог зороастрийцев. Но кто-то утверждает, что "Ахура" происходит от слова "Асура"... Некий *Кир II Великий* упоминается в Ветхом Завете, Его Вероисповедание: Зороастризм... Биография Кира известна в основном из «Истории» Геродота. Некоторую полезную информацию можно почерпнуть также у древнегреческого историка Ктесия, жившего при персидском дворе в V в. до н. э., и в книгах Ветхого Завета. «Царь Мидии Кир, сын Камбиза и Mанданы, дочери Астиага, был выдающимся среди людей своего времени в мужестве, мудрости и других добродетелях, ибо его отец воспитал его на царский манер и сделал его ревностным подражателем высшим достижениям. И было ясно, что он сотворит великие дела, так как не по годам проявлял своё превосходство. Кир, как нам говорят, был не только мужественным человеком на войне, но он был также внимательный и гуманный в обращении к своим подданным. И именно по этой причине персы называли его Отцом». *Иудеи называли его помазанником Яхве*, на основании библейского пророчества в книге пророка Исаии, где *«помазанник Иеговы»*, завоевавший многие народы и приказавший отстроить Иерусалим и Храм[47] дважды назван именем «Кир». «Так говорит Господь помазаннику Своему Киру: Я держу тебя за правую руку, чтобы покорить тебе народы, и сниму поясы с чресл царей, чтоб отворялись для тебя двери, и ворота не затворялись;» 45 Так *говорит Иегова своему помазаннику Ки?ру*,(*Исаия 45:1*). Значит Бог Кира - Ахура-Мазда, он же - Яхве, Бог Ветхого Завета и Бог христиан? он же - Аллах? В Авесте, книге Зороастрицев говорится: "I drive away Indra, I drive away Sauru, I drive away the daeva Naunghaithya", Заратуштра говорит: "Я изгоняю Индру, даэву Naunghaithya" и т д... "Девона" означает "одержимый дэватами". Одержимого дэвамаи, ведическими богами считают "сумасшедшими" в Зороастризме. Но такая одержимость бывает разной: Юродивый - это духовный сподвижник, к-рый кажется безумным: "*Мы безумны Христа ради, а вы мудры во Христе; мы немощны, а вы крепки; вы в славе, а мы в бесчестии.*" Апостола Павла 1-е послание к коринфянам, 4:10. Это *говорит именно тот апостол Петр, который отрубил ухо, защищая Иисуса, первый Папа Римский*...) 

Был ли Сулочана настоящим (чистым) преданным Кришны? Нужно ли его жалеть, или нет? Если нужно, то тогда правильно ли противоположное? Тогда прав ли Сулочана? Сулочана подобен Иисусу (?) которого распяли "не ведая что творят" или он скорее похож на Иуду, который предал Иисуса (Прабхупаду)? Тот же вопрос - и о других участниках кровавых событий Нового Вриндавана... Все кто были там убиты - такие же "Иисусы", которых не нужно было убивать в любом случае (я не говорю что я защищаю убийство. Мне ближе ненасилие Чайтаньи, чем Кришна, который убивает. Так же ближе изначальный Кришна, который не убивает, из которого исходит "Кришна, который убивает асуров"... )

"Одержимость Кришной" - ведь не значит нарушать заповедь "не убий", так ведь? ... Конечно, лучше быть одержимым Господом Чайтаньей, чем "одержимым Кришной" - потому что Чайтанья не убивает, в отличии от Кришны...

Но ведь Сулочану убили на день явления Нрисимхадева... Значит ли это что Сулочана - враг Вишну? Значит ли это что убийцы Сулочаны сделали все правильно (хтя я склонен что нет, я не думаю что Сулочана - это Хираньякашипу)... Или просто ... действительно - "один псих ("одержимый Кришной, который убивал асуров") убил другого "психа" ("который тоже был одержимый Кришной, который убивал думонов")... Но одно дело - "убить словом"... кто-то назвал кого-то демоном. Хотя даже демон может быть происходит от слова даемон. Как у Сократа - есть даемон хороший, а есть - плохой... Есть джинн хороший, а есть джинн плохой (Дьявол - это тоже плохой джинн, плохой, злой дух... Но Кришна - не джинн! Джинн - это сотворенное существо, дживаатма, а не Параматма!)... Кто-то пытается доказать, что Дьявол, даэва, даемон - однокоренные слова. Например, так думает Дворкин и зороастрицы. Но правда ли это? Ведь думать что "Кришна - Дьявол" ("Злой дух", "злой джинн", "Антихрист", "враг Иисуса") а не Дэва-Дэв (глава дэват, ведических полубогов), - это оскобрление, апарадха... Точно так же и Чайтанья - "Сатана" и не "Шайтан", не джинн - ни плохой, ни хороший. Просто Кришна, Чайтанья - создатель Джиннов - плохих и хороших, в т ч Сатаны, Дьявола (а аналогом Дьявола есть Асура. и Асуров в Ведах - множество. И видимо Кришна-асура - это совсем другое существо а не Кришна, и нельзя их приравнивать... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кришнасура - Кришнасура (санскр. ?????????) — предводитель асуров в ведийских текстах индуизма. ? Ведь это не Господь Кришна? 

"Драпса забрался вниз в Аншумати, Кришна отправился с десятью тысячами (воинов). Ему, дующему изо всех сил, помог Индра."
Если ему, Кришнасуре помог Индра... Значит этот Кришнасура - это и есть Господь Кришна? ... ???
Или ... как же все обстоит на самом деле?
Ведь даже если в Ведах порой кого-то из полубогов называют асурами - они же все-равно дэваты, а не асуры...! ведь ... в Бхагавад Гите Кришна говорит, что преданные Ему - это полбуоги, дэваты, а враги Его - это асуры... Разве могут быть полубоги, дэваты - также и асурами? И тем более... Может ли быть сам Кришна - ... "Ахура Маздой"? Не может быть!
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Асура

Одних и тех же божеств называют и дэвами(богами) и «асурами». _Асурой называют богов солнца Савитара_, «златорукий асура» (Ригведа, 1.35), «мудрый асура» (4.53), Сурью (8.101), Пушана (5.51).
Часто это слово (асура или обладающий асурской силой) относится к Индре (1.174, 3.38, 4.16, 6.36, 10.54), Варуне и Митре (1.24, 2.27, 4.42, 5.85, 5.63, 8.25, 8.42). Асурой называют Агни (2.1, 3.3), Апам Напата (2.35), Марутов, Рудру и др. Встречается оно и по отношению к соперникам (1.108, 7.99). В гимне «Ко всем богам»(3.55) повторяется фраза «велико могущество (asuratvam) богов, единственно». В «Атхарваведе» слово «асура» несколько раз встречается в значении обладающий «силой и мудростью». (3.22, 4.15, 6.108). В других случаях асурами называют врагов (2.27, 4.19), или же просят защиты и от богов и от асуров (4.10). В «Самаведе», Индру в одном месте называют асурой, в другом говорится о его победе над асурами.

Предводителя асуров именуют Асурендра (P?li: Asurinda).

В «Агни-пуране» приводится легенда о происхождении слова «асуры». Во время пахтанья Молочного океана из него появилась богиня вина (хмельного напитка сура) Варуни. Боги (дэвы) приняли её и стали называться сурами, а дайтьи отвергли и соответственно стали называться асурами («неупотребляющими суру»).

Разделение божеств на два соперничающих лагеря характерно также *для авестийской религии, где имеет место инверсия по отношению к индуизму, и «ахура» в имени верховного божества Ахура-Мазда, по-видимому, является вариантом слова «асура»*.

Мастер тибетского буддизма, популярный в Великобритании и США, Чогьям Трунгпа, в годы холодной войны аллегорически использовал противопоставление богов и асуров, указывая, что подобно богам в буддизме, американцы погрязли в развлечениях и это мешает их духовному развитию, тогда как, подобно асурам, советские люди погрязли в зависти к американской жизни и бряцают оружием.

"We are demons, and therefore we take pleasure in so-called material activities. And that means we are doomed. We should stop this nonsense and take to the principles of niv?tti-m?rga. Then our life will be success."
http://vaniquotes.org/wiki/We_are_de...ill_be_success

Прабхупада говорит : "Мы - демоны"... ???? что он имеет ввиду?)


Я понимаю, что иногда веруюшие демонизируют все что (и всех кто) им не нравится, даже если это - Боги, полубоги, Высшая Личность Бога, - Вишну, Кришна и т д... 

 :lipsrsealed:  

Как можно узнать насколько человек авторитетно (или нет) говорит, если, допустим он написал что-то в интернет о Харе Кришна, преданных и т д? Особенно если нет возможности пообщаться с этим человеком лично. Например если это критика. Как узнать, конструктивная она или нет?

хотелось бы знать официальное мнение ИСККОН о сайтах:
- HareKrsna.org (Prabhupada ANTI-DEFAMATION... Диффамация - (из лат. diffamatio «разглашение, распространение») — распространение порочащих сведений, которые могут не носить клеветнического характера, или опозорение в печати; действие, известное уголовному законодательству как преступление, близкое к клевете... )
- www.prabhupada.org.uk/cult1.htm
- ISKCON Revival Movement 
- KRISHNA.ORG

Кто почитает священника, тот будет почитать и Бога; *а кто стал презирать священника, тот постепенно дойдет когда-нибудь и до оскорбления Бога*. "Кто принимает вас", – сказал Господь, – "принимает Меня" (Мф.10:40)
Если "кто принимает пророка, во имя пророка", – как говорит Господь, – "получит награду пророка" (Мф.10:41), то, конечно, получит награду и тот, кто уважает священника, слушается его и повинуется ему.

Это все так, но если этот "священник" - атеист... Например, Дворкин или Кураев...

я понимаю что этот принцип распространяет и на сознание Кришны - надо почитать преданных, особенно если они проповедники. 

Хотя бы священник был нечестив, но Бог, видя, что ты из благоговения к Нему почитаешь даже недостойного чести, Сам воздаст тебе награду. Прошу, убеждаю и умоляю отстать от дурной привычки порицать духовных начальников. Священникам, о которых говорим худо, мы нисколько не повредим, не только тогда, когда говорим ложь, но хотя бы и правду, а себя мы губим.»
(св.Иоанн Златоуст)

«Иные говорят: *священник худо живёт*. Но что тебе до этого? Ты за него не будешь отвечать, а он за тебя будет . Так молись за него ! Он – тоже человек и может согрешать. Доброму учению следуй, а худому не подражай. Пастыря должно любить как отца, почитать, как учителя, ведущего ко спасению, и благодарность иметь за его труды.»
(св. Иоанн Златоуст)

*Каждый миг нам угрожает опасность: невежество стремится подменить наше знание, а страдания пытаются разрушить наше счастье. Эти извечные враги – невежество и страдания – неотступно преследуют нас. Нужно вызвать их на решительный бой и, вооружившись духовным знанием, изгнать навсегда.* В поиске решения Шридхар Махарадж – «Абсолютная гармония»

о царь Рахугана, – если ты хочешь стать другом каждого живого существа и ко всем относиться одинаково, вот тебе мой совет: отрекись от царской власти и оставь жезл, которым ты караешь преступников. *вооружись мечом знания, наточи этот меч преданным служением Господу*, и тогда ты сумеешь разрубить тугой узел иллюзорной энергии и пересечь океан неведения»


царь Бхарата, чьим именем был назван весь мир... Его печальная история о том, как, привязавшись к олененку, он был вынужден в следующей жизни стать оленем, весьма поучительна... В конце повествуется о его следующей жизни, где он достиг совершенства, практикуя *йогу безумцев* - ШРИМАД-БХАГАВАТАМ 5.1

В этот век миссия Чайтаньи Махапрабху остается той же — освободить преданных и уничтожить непреданных, демонов. Но в этот век у Него *другое оружие: не палица, не диск, ни какое-либо смертоносное оружие, а движение санкиртаны*. Положив начало этому движению санкиртаны, Он уничтожал демонический образ мыслей людей. В этом особое значение Господа Чайтаньи. В наш век люди и так уничтожают себя сами. Они изобрели атомное оружие, чтобы уничтожить себя, поэтому Богу нет нужды убивать их. Но Он явился, чтобы уничтожить их демонический образ мыслей. - Наука самоосознания 5

----------

